
Did you just get a $500 freelance assignment? (L.A.) might bill you $30,000 - DanielBMarkham
http://www.laweekly.com/news/did-you-just-get-a-500-freelance-assignment-the-city-might-bill-you-30-000-6040715
======
tomcam

      The cost for ignoring the city is punishing: a 5 percent penalty on "taxes owed" after one month, 20 percent after four months and, upon failure to remit, collection fees up to 39 percent
    

What if we replaced "the city" with "loan shark"?

